# TAX PREPARATION (2013) STARTING AT 49aud



## akhl accounting (Aug 24, 2013)

Accounting services we offer includes: 
• Individual Tax Returns
• Company, Partnership and Trust Tax returns.
• Business activity/Installment Activity statements.
• Multiple / Late Years Tax Returns
• Bookkeeping 
• Financial statements preparation 
• Setting up a Trust, Company or Self Managed Super Fund
• Financial Planning - Personal Insurance, Super Consolidation, Wealth Creation 
• Debt Management - Debt Consolidation and Debt Negotiation
• Mortgages - Residential and Commercial loans, Personal and Car loans, Equipment Finance
We can help you prepare your Income Tax! You don't have to come in our office. Just give us a call at 1300506080, or email us at [email protected] for queries, and we will definitely assist you and MAXIMIZE YOUR TAX RETURN.


----------

